# Had to separate them



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

Luna is a moody bird, going from friendly with beep to be a absolute terror. For the last three days all she does is scream ack ack ack and chase beep around not letting him eat.

Today was the last straw when I looked over at the cage and seen Luna had a beakful of yellow feathers. It also looks like her cere is turning brown, absolutely do not want babies.

Made a quick run to a big box pet store and grabbed a new cage. I don't care for the domed top but I do really like the size. I moved beep into the new cage, he seems happy, already chattering to himself.

Now all I have to do is get a light, not full spectrum, just a bright light as the spot I moved them to is dim.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Good idea to split them up.  

Budgie hormones this time of year are crazy!


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

I hope they settle down enough to eventually be caged together. I feel like such a meanie but its peaceful and beep is safe.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Separating them to allow Beep the peace he needs was definitely the best course of action.
:thumbsup:*


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

Beep is really agitated this morning. He's cling to the side of the cage, running back and forth while screaming. Do you think it might be better to block their view of each other for awhile?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You can see if it helps but he'll probably just flock call. 

It's a bit like bringing a new budgie home- sometimes they can be really unsettled. 
When I brought Cassie into the bird room after quarantine, she was absolutely crazy about getting out and meeting the other birds. I wanted to take it slower with her but she knew what she wanted and insisted. She settled so easily with them. 

If he doesn't settle after a few days you could try moving one cage into a different room for a while.


----------

